# AYUDA: Comprar oro en joyería.



## RubenII (23 Dic 2008)

Hoy he visto en una joyería del centro de la ciudad un cartelito que decía: "INVERSION. Compra lingotes de oro."

Soy un ignorante en el tema en cuestión, pero estoy valorando "invertir" (más bien refugiar) dinero en plata o oro.

No sabía que se podían comprar lingotes de oro directamente en joyerías, así que os solicito información: ¿es fiable?¿es recomendable? ¿A que precio debería comprar?¿Donde lo guardo?¿Como lo cambio por moneda llegado el momento?


Un saludo.


P.D: Mis disculpas si no he sabido sacar esa información en el hilo oficial sobre comprar oro.


----------



## luismarple (23 Dic 2008)

Para convertir el oro en líquido llegado el momento basta con que lo pongas a 1064 grados centígrados.

JUAS JUAS JUAS festival del humor.


----------



## Neumann (23 Dic 2008)

Como haya problemas, no te va a hacer falta convertir nada en liquido, por que por muy liquido que sea, nadie te lo cambiara por una lata de sardinas.


----------



## luismarple (23 Dic 2008)

Si le amenazas con tirarle oro líquido por encima ya veremos si te da la lata de sardinas o no!! hombre ya!!


----------



## segundaresidencia (23 Dic 2008)

RubenII dijo:


> Hoy he visto en una joyería del centro de la ciudad un cartelito que decía: "INVERSION. Compra lingotes de oro."
> Soy un ignorante en el tema en cuestión, pero estoy valorando "invertir" (más bien refugiar) dinero en plata o oro.
> No sabía que se podían comprar lingotes de oro directamente en joyerías, así que os solicito información: ¿es fiable?¿es recomendable? ¿A que precio debería comprar?¿Donde lo guardo?¿Como lo convierto en líquido llegado el momento?
> Un saludo.
> P.D: Mis disculpas si no he sabido sacar esa información en el hilo oficial sobre comprar oro.



tranquilo, vete directamente a SEMPSA, y lo compras alli, el otro dia estuve yo de "compras" pequeñas a mi pesar,pero algo compre, no te dejes engatusar por nadie, en SEMPSA te venden directamente, y muchos mas barato que cualquiera,el unico inconveniente es que tienes que ser autonomo o tener empresa, lo UNICO QUE TE PIDEN ES;
1-FOTOCOPIA DECLARACION CENSAL
2-NIF

y ya esta, pagas y te llevas el lingote a casa, yo fui con un colega que es taxista,y el me lo compro,yo se lo pague y ya esta.
yo he estado haciendo el primo comprandole a ciode,pero bueno a palos se aprende, espero que os sirva de utilidad, los precios estan muy bien,no son los que ponen en la web,son algo menores,tampoco es munters, pero muuuucho mas barato que plasta direct o rorodirect
plasta direct, supongo que los comprara al ser autonomo ,y los revende mas caros,para evitar ese intermediario,os vais con algun familiar autonomo o amiguete si vosotros no lo sois, y os evitais pagar a intermediarios innecesarios

un saludo


----------



## segundaresidencia (23 Dic 2008)

Bienvenidos a SEMPSA Joyería Platería
puedes comprar en valencia cordoba barcelona madrid, no lo compres a una joyeria pudiendo comprar mas barato tu solito, no es munters,pero casi

pasa de los revendedores, hombre ,si quieres perder dinero, pues si compra a cualquiera que veas,pero como ir directamente a sempsa no hay cosa mejor, otra cosa que me choco es que cuando he comprado,siempre te dicen que el mercado esta desabastecido, que estan en rotura,que nadie vende a los precios de londres,pero cuando vayas te diran en sempsa que tienen el oro y la plata que quieras, y los precios son muy buenos


----------



## InverSilo (24 Dic 2008)

Para comprar oro 999.9 (24K)siga los siguientes pasos:
1º-Pregunte el precio en SEMPSA (GOOD DELIVERY español, tanto como Gibraltar...)
2º- Dígame CUANTA cantidad quiere 1€ más barato que el precio de SEMPSA del mismo dia.
3º- Solo formato 1kg
4º- Solo entrega en mano en cualquier entidad bancaria que elija y pago en efectivo.
5º- Factura de venta, Certificación, sello, procedencia, posibilidad de taladrar los lingotes, ...lo que quiera.
Un saludo a SEMPSA y COOKSON C.


----------



## InverSilo (24 Dic 2008)

1€ x gramo, mas barato
perdón por el lapsus


----------



## pepeluis (24 Dic 2008)

Para segunda referencia:
Estoy pensando en acudir a sempsa. Pero tengo varias dudas:
1 ¿qué es la declaracion censal?
2 He mirado las cotizaciones en la página de sempsa correspondientes al día 23 y aparecen 2 precios de venta para el kilo de oro: oro bruto 20693
y manufacturado 21864
¿cuál de los dos es el precio de venta del lingote de un kilo?
3 He mirado también las cotizaciones de ciode para el mismo día es de 20954 (a las 08:53 horas). Y me extraña que la diferencia entre sempsa y ciode sea tan pequeña porque tengo entendido que ciode vende los lingotes de Sempsa y si nos referimos al bruto su precio sólo difiere en 261 euros (20954-20693).
Parece muy pequña la comision que cobra ciode salvo que sempsa le haga un precio mucho más barato a Ciode que al resto. ¿qué piensas de éllo?
Muchas gracias


----------



## pepeluis (24 Dic 2008)

y otra pregunta más ¿tienes experiencia de venderselo a sempsa? ¿si es así cuáles son los precios a los que compra? (en su página web sólo aparecen las cotizaciones de venta)
Muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## InverSilo (24 Dic 2008)

Bueno ya que lo pides haré un esfuerzo sobrehumano y ...
Pienso que este comercio es cómo cualquier otro, en el que por comprar cantidades se obtienen descuentos mayores, aunque no fuera así, creo que 261€ x Kg no está nada mal. 1 kg diario x 22 dias al mes = 5742€ brutos(pero exentos de IVA)
Si piensas un poco más te diré que, cuando un lingote lleva un sello de SEMPSA, indica quién es el FUNDIDOR, es decir, tú mismo puedes llevarles oro de cualquier calidad y ellos lo procesan para obtener el oro 24k y lo sellan para ti(en Sempsa y oficialmente, solo para "profesionales"),o incluso personalizan con tu sello(esto no se si Sempsa lo hace) y lo certifican ellos.
fijate bien y veras que donde pone el precio de "oro manufacturado" tambien veras "inversion", es decir lingotes sellados,numerados y certificados.
Respecto a "declaración censal" : si eres un profesional dedicado a la compra y venta de metales preciosos o piedras preciosas estas obligado a mantener un "libro de policia", en el cuál se registra la entrada y salida de cualquier cantidad de material, así como la procedencia o destino del mismo.:
Si no conoces el mercado en profundiad,comprar en SEMPSA no es una mala opción, es cara pero no mala.


"Un tonto y su dinero no permanecen juntos mucho tiempo..."


----------



## Carrilet (24 Dic 2008)

La declaración censal debe referirse al modelo 036 de Hacienda, de declaración de alta en el censo de actividades económicas (cuando te das de alta como empresario)

Felices fiestas.


----------



## segundaresidencia (25 Dic 2008)

InverSilo dijo:


> Bueno ya que lo pides haré un esfuerzo sobrehumano y ...
> Pienso que este comercio es cómo cualquier otro, en el que por comprar cantidades se obtienen descuentos mayores, aunque no fuera así, creo que 261€ x Kg no está nada mal. 1 kg diario x 22 dias al mes = 5742€ brutos(pero exentos de IVA)
> Si piensas un poco más te diré que, cuando un lingote lleva un sello de SEMPSA, indica quién es el FUNDIDOR, es decir, tú mismo puedes llevarles oro de cualquier calidad y ellos lo procesan para obtener el oro 24k y lo sellan para ti(en Sempsa y oficialmente, solo para "profesionales"),o incluso personalizan con tu sello(esto no se si Sempsa lo hace) y lo certifican ellos.
> fijate bien y veras que donde pone el precio de "oro manufacturado" tambien veras "inversion", es decir lingotes sellados,numerados y certificados.
> ...



jajaja es cierto,porque estuvimos hablando un rato con ellos, y para que nos hiciesen precio de "distribuidor" habia que llevarle la fotocopia de la segundapagina del "Libro de policia"
esta clarisimo que te has registrado con otro nick,para que no veamos quien eres,pero da algunas pistas
saludos


----------



## segundaresidencia (25 Dic 2008)

InverSilo dijo:


> 1€ x gramo, mas barato
> perdón por el lapsus



yo ,puestos a hacer competencia, a 1,25 euros mas barato el gramo que en sempsa,hablando de lingotes de kilo


----------



## segundaresidencia (25 Dic 2008)

pepeluis dijo:


> Para segunda referencia:
> Estoy pensando en acudir a sempsa. Pero tengo varias dudas:
> 1 ¿qué es la declaracion censal?
> 2 He mirado las cotizaciones en la página de sempsa correspondientes al día 23 y aparecen 2 precios de venta para el kilo de oro: oro bruto 20693
> ...



1 es el modelo 036 como dicen por ahi arriba
2 no lo se ,yo llame por telefono ,les dije lo que queria y me dieron precio
3 piensa que si les llevas la fotocopia del libro de policia, te dejan precio de distribuidor, pero aun siendo autonomo o empresa, te ahorras 261 euros,con eso te piras una semana a tenerife, tu veras a quien le regalas el dinero.
si lo quieres mas barato,por ryanair te vas en el dia por menos de 100 euros, luego te coges en el aeropuerto charleroi el autobus numero 68 que te lleva directamente al centro, y en Gold Rates haces tus compras, recuerda que si llevas mas de 10.000 euros encima,tienes que rellenar un formulario en hacienda,no pasa nada ,solo que tienes que llevar un impreso de hacienda,pero si vas con tu novia o amigo, podeis llevar cada uno hasta 10.000 euros : no creo que en sempsa a los distribuidores les dejen el precio ni por asomo como lo tienen en munters


----------



## goldtrader (25 Dic 2008)

Hola.

Fuera de España se adquieren lingotes de 1 Kg a precio del oro sin problema con sello, factura (de fundición, no de taxista), y certificado. Mucho mejor que los precios de Sempsa.

Los lingotes tienen la pega que luego no se revenden por un precio justo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (25 Dic 2008)

goldtrader dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Fuera de España se adquieren lingotes de 1 Kg a precio del oro sin problema con sello, factura (de fundición, no de taxista), y certificado. Mucho mejor que los precios de Sempsa.
> 
> Los lingotes tienen la pega que luego no se revenden por un precio justo.



tienes toda la razon, ademas ,a veces te hablan los vendedores de que el mercado esta "roto",bla bla bla y eso no es cierto,hay para todo el mundo que tenga pasta
digo de taxista, pero si tu eres jardinero y tienes una empresilla o eres autonomo, aunque te dediques a comer mierda,te lo venden igual,sin problema.

esto de la diferencia de precio con distribuidores (tampoco puedo afirmar que exista,pero yo tengo mi ideatendra que tener fecha de caducidad ,como todo, en cuanto vean que por menos de 100 euros te vas en un solo dia a bruselas,compras y vuelves, se tendran que espabilar con los precios.
a que te refieres con precio justo??? , en la propia sempsa te los compran ,no creo que haya la misma diferencia de compraventa que en robodirect

es como comprar monedas krugerrand por ejemplo , en Gold Rates ahora mismo los venden a 660 euros por cada uno y te los compran a 645 y no digais que no venden a esos precios, porque estariais mintiendo

y si os fijais en la diferencia de precio de venta por el de compra de los lingotes, el diferencial es mucho menor,lo que esta claro es que si quieres vender los krugerrand o lingotes te sale mejor irte a bruselas que hacerlo aqui

lo siento goldtrader si te esta molestando la informacion que estoy dando a la gente, sobre donde comprar, entiendo que si vendes oro te estara jodiendo que diga donde se puede comprar mas barato ,o donde compras tu
he estado mirando vuelos ida y vuelta en el dia en el google a bruselas y salen por 60 euros,osea que con que compres 2 krugerrand sale mejor ir a bruselas a por ellos,y haces el dia


----------



## goldtrader (25 Dic 2008)

Este es uno de los pocos sitios de internet donde se habla de compra/venta de oro. Me parece muy bien que se informe. No haga usted juicios de intenciones y procure ser más respetuoso. 

Indicaba, pero parece no interesarle, es que tiene mejores sitios de los que menciona, y avisaba que la trampa está siempre en las condiciones de recompra de los lingotes. También pienso que vale la pena ir a Bruselas, pero por la misma molestía hay otros sitios más interesantes. Me disgusta que me haya malinterpretado. Por mi parte no tengo más que añadir. Felices Fiestas.


----------



## segundaresidencia (25 Dic 2008)

goldtrader dijo:


> Este es uno de los pocos sitios de internet donde se habla de compra/venta de oro. Me parece muy bien que se informe. No haga usted juicios de intenciones y procure ser más respetuoso.
> 
> Indicaba, pero parece no interesarle, es que tiene mejores sitios de los que menciona, y avisaba que la trampa está siempre en las condiciones de recompra de los lingotes. También pienso que vale la pena ir a Bruselas, pero por la misma molestía hay otros sitios más interesantes. Me disgusta que me haya malinterpretado. Por mi parte no tengo más que añadir. Felices Fiestas.



no trataba de ser irrespetuoso,lo unico que veo que usted lleva desde octubre y solo ha escrito 3 mensajes, uno vendiendo una moneda, y por eso me llevo al sangre al punto de ebullicion,perdone por mi equivocacion,la recompra de los lingotes ,desconozco la verdad como lo hace sempsa, pero viendo como los recompran en munters, tampoco veo ningun engaño, eso si ,tambien desconozco si el cuño de sempsa es tan aceptado como dicen

perdone por mi mal interpretacion
un saludo


----------



## Aferro (26 Dic 2008)

Hola. Gracias por la informacion Segundarsidencia.
Me gustaría comprar algo en Sempsa (en Valencia), pero deduzco que si no eres autonomo o con empresa no te venden;es ecir, no venden aun apersona común ¿Es así?
¿Hay alguna solución para los vulagres asalariados?

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Dic 2008)

CRISIS | PIERDE ORO SU VALOR HASTA EN UN 50 % A LO LARGO DE LOS ÚLTIMOS 28 AÑOS | DÓLAR A 13.80
14/12/2008 a las 6:45 pm
CNN EXPANSIÒN afirma que es un hecho que el oro es una póliza de seguro contra colapsos de la moneda… pero para garantizar esa protección se necesita tener mucho, mucho oro almacenado en distintas partes del mundo. Poseer 20 o 30 monedas no protegerá su nivel de vida. ¿Por qué? El oro no es confiable ni para protegerse contra la inflación. En enero de 1980, cada onza costaba 850 dólares, pero en 28 años nunca volvió a tener ese valor sino hasta enero de 2008 e, incluso, perdió más de 50% su poder adquisitivo. Para que un inversionista de 1980 saliera parejo después de la inflación, el oro tendría que valer 2,200 dólares por onza. Las monedas que se compran sólo por su valor en oro, en vez de su valor numismático, se conocen como bullions y entre las preferidas por los inversionistas están las ‘águilas americanas’ y los ‘búfalos’. De enero a septiembre, se compraron 611,000 monedas nuevas de onza de oro estadounidense, 51.5% más que las 315,000 de todo 2007. Pero tal demanda provoca que en la venta al menudeo; las ‘águilas’ se vendan entre 5.5% y, vía internet, hasta 13% más de su valor en oro. “Los que cargan tales precios quieren aprovecharse de los neófitos”, dice Scott Travers, autor del Manual de supervivencia del numismático. Las páginas onlygold.com y Kitco.com ofrecían en octubre monedas de oro canadienses 7% más caras que las de entrega inmediata, bajo el argumento de que “la prima probablemente baje 1 o 2% cuando la oferta de las monedas mejore”, explica Jon Nadler, analista de Kitco Metals & Minerals, asegura CNN EXPANSIÒN
CRISIS | PIERDE ORO SU VALOR HASTA EN UN 50 % A LO LARGO DE LOS ÚLTIMOS 28 AÑOS | DÓLAR A 13.80 : unafuente.com


----------



## VOTIN (26 Dic 2008)

*¿Tienes oro?, no confíes tanto en él
El metal perdió 50% de su poder adquisitivo en 28 *años y solo es garantía en grandes cantidades de enero a septiembre de 2008 se compraron 611,000 monedas nuevas de onza de oro estadounidense
Enviar | Imprimir | RSS	Cambiar tamaño	
-
+
Comentarios de los lectores: 0
Publicado a las 06:00 Sábado, 13 de Diciembre de 2008 Más noticias de Expansión


El oro sale más barato en los fondos. (Especial)
Artículos relacionados »
▪ El oro, víctima de su propia reputación 
▪ Minera Rio Tinto elimina 14,000 empleos 
Por: Jane Bryant Quinn
(Bloomberg) — Es un hecho que el oro es una póliza de seguro contra colapsos de la monedaâ?¦ pero para garantizar esa protección se necesita tener mucho, mucho oro almacenado en distintas partes del mundo. Poseer 20 o 30 monedas no protegerá su nivel de vida.
¿Por qué? El oro no es confiable ni para protegerse contra la inflación. En enero de 1980, cada onza costaba 850 dólares, pero en 28 años nunca volvió a tener ese valor sino hasta enero de 2008 e, incluso, perdió más de 50% su poder adquisitivo. Para que un inversionista de 1980 saliera parejo después de la inflación, el oro tendría que valer 2,200 dólares por onza.

Las monedas que se compran sólo por su valor en oro, en vez de su valor numismático, se conocen como bullions y entre las preferidas por los inversionistas están las águilas americanas y los búfalos. De enero a septiembre, se compraron 611,000 monedas nuevas de onza de oro estadounidense, 51.5% más que las 315,000 de todo 2007.

Pero tal demanda provoca que en la venta al menudeo; las águilas se vendan entre 5.5% y, vía internet, hasta 13% más de su valor en oro.

Los que cargan tales precios quieren aprovecharse de los neófitos, dice Scott Travers, autor del Manual de supervivencia del numismático.

Las páginas onlygold.com y Kitco.com ofrecían en octubre monedas de oro canadienses 7% más caras que las de entrega inmediata, bajo el argumento de que la prima probablemente baje 1 o 2% cuando la oferta de las monedas mejore, explica Jon Nadler, analista de Kitco Metals & Minerals.

La forma más barata de comprar oro es vía un fondo de inversión cotizado en Bolsa. Un fideicomiso almacena lingotes de oro (principalmente en Londres) y vende acciones que se negocian en el mercado. No hay gastos anuales y depende de que el fideicomisario del fondo colectivo respalde la garantía.

El oro, por cierto, se tributa como artículo coleccionable, con tasa de hasta 28% (en EU), así que sólo tendrá ganancia si hay un aumento importante del precio (o si el valor de la moneda se derrumba).
CNNExpansión.com


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 Dic 2008)

Aferro dijo:


> Hola. Gracias por la informacion Segundarsidencia.
> Me gustaría comprar algo en Sempsa (en Valencia), pero deduzco que si no eres autonomo o con empresa no te venden;es ecir, no venden aun apersona común ¿Es así?
> ¿Hay alguna solución para los vulagres asalariados?
> 
> Saludos.



es asi ,solo a autonomos, pero si tu no lo eres seguro que tu padre,hermano/a ,amigo lo es, busca a algun familiar o amigo que te lo compre,y ya esta, ademas ,al ser tu amigo,conocido,familiar, tampoco le metes en ningun "lio" ya que como el oro no tiene iva, no le descuadras nada al vendertelo el por lo mismo que le costo,y sin iva

todos conocemos a autonomos, instaladores pladur, fontaneros, taxistas etc,etc


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 Dic 2008)

gracias por el articulo VOTIN, es cierto la bajada que tuvo despues de 1980,lo que tampoco hubo fue una crisis como la que hay ahora, ni la inseguridad tan "cierta" de colapso bancario como el actual, ojala me equivoque ,soy un neofito en esto,pero no creo que baje como en los 80, lo hara,pero dentro de muuuuchos años y con otra moneda que no sea dolar.

prefiero perder un 50% de mis ahorros a verme corriendo como pavo decapitado por las sucursales donde vivo intentando saber donde estan mis ahorrros


----------



## VOTIN (27 Dic 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> gracias por el articulo VOTIN, es cierto la bajada que tuvo despues de 1980,lo que tampoco hubo fue una crisis como la que hay ahora, ni la inseguridad tan "cierta" de colapso bancario como el actual, ojala me equivoque ,soy un neofito en esto,pero no creo que baje como en los 80, lo hara,pero dentro de muuuuchos años y con otra moneda que no sea dolar.
> 
> prefiero perder un 50% de mis ahorros a verme corriendo como pavo decapitado por las sucursales donde vivo intentando saber donde estan mis ahorrros



Yo me he hecho unas muestras de las diferentes monedas para cuando
venga la adevacle del oro poder comprar 20 o 40 de golpe..............
esperare que baje a 400 o 300 la onza........
Primero fue la burbuja de los PISOS,luego la del PETROLEO..........y ahora 
toca la del ORO........EN FEBRERO 09


----------



## Staring at the Sun (27 Dic 2008)

Gracias a todos por la información.

Deduzco que si piden la declaración censal tan sólo te exigen estar dado de alta en el IAE, Impuesto de Actividades Económicas. A los profesionales liberales esto les sale gratis, es el famoso impreso 036 de Hacienda. Desconozco si es gratis para cualquier asalariado.

En cuanto a que el valor del oro ha disminuido los últimos 28 años, es cierto, pero hace 28 años su valor era tremendamente alto debido a la crisis de principios de los ochenta. Cuanto queda por subir o bajar su valor es algo que ni Aramis Fuster sabe.

Saludos.


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 Dic 2008)

Staring at the Sun dijo:


> Gracias a todos por la información.
> 
> Deduzco que si piden la declaración censal tan sólo te exigen estar dado de alta en el IAE, Impuesto de Actividades Económicas. A los profesionales liberales esto les sale gratis, es el famoso impreso 036 de Hacienda. Desconozco si es gratis para cualquier asalariado.



efectivamente es asi, es mas, si quisieras podrias monar un "chiringuito" o comprar ,para posteriormente revenderlo en ebay, no es mala idea, luego pagas al google para la publi y a vivir que son dos dias .....
un nombre ,por ejemplo; "the bullion sop",no ese no ,que esta cojido, otro cualquiera
fijaros que aqui en españa como hay empresas que venden lingotes ,son meros intermediarios dados de alta como autonomos y luego vendiendo mas caro


Staring at the Sun dijo:


> En cuanto a que el valor del oro ha disminuido los últimos 28 años, es cierto, pero hace 28 años su valor era tremendamente alto debido a la crisis de principios de los ochenta. Cuanto queda por subir o bajar su valor es algo que ni Aramis Fuster sabe.
> 
> Saludos.



nadie sabe lo que pasara,pero el colapso que parece se nos viene encima, no tiene nada que ver con la crisis de los 80

yo copro lo que puedo, y si baja ,comprare mas,asi el que compre caro,haciendo la media,me saldra mas barato :o


----------



## Jsn (28 Dic 2008)

Yo también pensé invertir en oro hace poco. Pero me dí cuenta que el sobreprecio que pagas para pagar la manufactura y entrega asegurada de lingotes o monedas, además del miedo que pasaré dejándolo en casa no compensaba con el rendimiento potencial.
Al final decidí que lo mejor era comprar ETFS que repliquen el valor del oro: se cotizan como las acciones y puedo comprarlos y venderlos a través de mi banco en cualquier momento.

más sobre etfs en Actualidad


> ¿Cómo invertir en mercados externos, oro y petróleo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Dic 2008)

Jsn dijo:


> Yo también pensé invertir en oro hace poco. Pero me dí cuenta que el sobreprecio que pagas para pagar la manufactura y entrega asegurada de lingotes o monedas, además del miedo que pasaré dejándolo en casa no compensaba con el rendimiento potencial.
> Al final decidí que lo mejor era comprar ETFS que repliquen el valor del oro: se cotizan como las acciones y puedo comprarlos y venderlos a través de mi banco en cualquier momento.
> 
> más sobre etfs en Actualidad



sobre los etfs se ha hablado largo y tendido en este foro, y la conclusion que saco es que el mercado de papel va a petar, puedo no tener razon, soy un mero principiante en la materia,pero leete algunas aportaciones de putinreload o señor morales, tiogilito888, creo que cambiaras de opinion

lo mejor oro fisico y directamente en sempsa ,asi te ahorras los intermediarios de turno


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Dic 2008)

lo subo ,que sepan que se puede comprar oro evitando intermediarios


----------



## longlive (30 Dic 2008)

si lo tienes tan claro que quieres invertir en oro y no quieres tener los inconvenientes de la inversión tradicional te recomiendo que inviertas en ETFs referenciados al oro, éstos replican la cotización del oro y tienen el mismo trato y características que una acción.


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Dic 2008)

longlive dijo:


> si lo tienes tan claro que quieres invertir en oro y no quieres tener los inconvenientes de la inversión tradicional te recomiendo que inviertas en ETFs referenciados al oro, éstos replican la cotización del oro y tienen el mismo trato y características que una acción.



otro troll multinick intentando contaminar este hilo, que trae interesante informacion de como comprar oro sin intermediarios,directamente a sempsa

comprar directamente oro fisico sin intermediarios;
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ayuda-comprar-oro-en-joyeria.html#post1313875
perdon por la autocita


----------



## felino66 (5 Ene 2009)

a día de hoy, comprar directamente a sempsa es algo más caro que "orodirect" (parece mentira pero si), he hablado con ambos y sempsa deja el kilo a 21.692 y orodirect a 20.944 (todo esto siendo autonomo, etc...) y sin hablar de kilos, solo un lingote

Por lo que he visto últimamante, orodirect se ha dado cuenta de que perdía clientes y ha bajado los precios mucho; 
creo que vale la pena consultar todo lo posible, "con todos los vendedores", antes de hacer una compra.

Parece que el mercado español se va normalizando


munters kilo goldbarr = 20.380

orodirect kilo goldbarr = 20.944

sempsa kilo goldbarr = 21.692

platadirect kilo golbarr = 21.437


munters krugerrand 1 oz. = 684,25

orodirect krugerrand = 699 

platadirect filarmonica de viena = 714

.


----------



## segundaresidencia (5 Ene 2009)

felino66 dijo:


> a día de hoy, comprar directamente a sempsa es algo más caro que "orodirect" (parece mentira pero si), he hablado con ambos y sempsa deja el kilo a 21.692 y orodirect a 20.944 (todo esto siendo autonomo, etc...) y sin hablar de kilos, solo un lingote
> 
> Por lo que he visto últimamante, orodirect se ha dado cuenta de que perdía clientes y ha bajado los precios mucho;
> creo que vale la pena consultar todo lo posible, "con todos los vendedores", antes de hacer una compra.
> ...



es cierto,en platadirect, no veas que baratas tienen las monedas, y ciode los krugerrand a 699
una posibilidad es que se hubiesen cargado de stock y al aparecer nuevos vendedores, tarden mas tiempo en deshacerse de el, por eso mantengan esos precios


----------



## felino66 (5 Ene 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> una posibilidad es que se hubiesen cargado de stock y al aparecer nuevos vendedores, tarden mas tiempo en deshacerse de el, por eso mantengan esos precios



creo que has acertado, por ahí deben ir los tiros

.


----------



## buba (30 Ene 2009)

No os importa que suba este tema? (todavía no he terminado de leer las ultimas tres páginas del foro pero creo que no está repe)

Por lo que pude mirar hace algunos meses, los krugerrands no son muy valorados, como los maple leafs o los eagles de oro, o sea que tienen menos valor "numismático", en cambio mantienen una pureza de oro muy muy alta (próxima al 999 y lo otro es cobre para mejorar su durabilidad), por lo que comparativamente son muy buenos al menos solo por el precio del oro que está subiendo muchisimo (ya vuelve a la cota de 1000 dolares/onza).

A ver si hago un mensaje poniendo enlaces y tal para programas de numismática y eso que siempre es interesante tener alguna referencia.


----------



## gamusino30 (20 Dic 2010)

No basta, sin embargo, expresar el carácter específico del trabajo de que está formado el valor del lienzo. La fuerza humana de trabajo en su estado fluido, o sea el trabajo humano, crea valor, pero no es de por sí valor. Se convierte en valor al plasmarse, al cobrar forma corpórea. Para expresar el valor del lienzo como cristalización de trabajo humano, tenemos necesariamente que expre¬sarlo como un “algo objetivo” distinto corporalmente del propio lienzo y a la par común a éste y a otra mercancía. Este problema lo hemos resuelto ya.
Lo que en la expresión de valor de lienzo permite a la levita asumir el papel de su igual cualitativo, de objeto de idéntica natu¬raleza, es el ser un valor. La levita tiene, pues, para estos efectos, la consideración de objeto en que toma cuerpo el valor, de objeto que representa el valor en su forma natural y tangible. Pero adviér¬tase que la levita, la materialidad de la mercancía levita, es un simple valor de uso. Realmente, una levita es un objeto tan poco apto para expresar valor como cualquier pieza de lienzo. Lo cual prueba que, situada en la relación o razón de valor con el lienzo, la levita adquiere una importancia que tiene fuera de ella, del mismo modo que ciertas personas ganan en categoría al embutirse en una levita galoneada.


----------



## Garrapatez (20 Dic 2010)

Te pongo un thanks más que merecido por reflotar el hilo y haber puesto a la vista otro VOTIN_OWNED de libro.


buba dijo:


> No os importa que suba este tema? (todavía no he terminado de leer las ultimas tres páginas del foro pero creo que no está repe)
> 
> Por lo que pude mirar hace algunos meses, los krugerrands no son muy valorados, como los maple leafs o los eagles de oro, o sea que tienen menos valor "numismático", en cambio mantienen una pureza de oro muy muy alta (próxima al 999 y lo otro es cobre para mejorar su durabilidad), por lo que comparativamente son muy buenos al menos solo por el precio del oro que está subiendo muchisimo (ya vuelve a la cota de 1000 dolares/onza).
> 
> A ver si hago un mensaje poniendo enlaces y tal para programas de numismática y eso que siempre es interesante tener alguna referencia.






VOTIN dijo:


> *Yo me he hecho unas muestras de las diferentes monedas para cuando
> venga la adevacle del oro poder comprar 20 o 40 de golpe..............
> esperare que baje a 400 o 300 la onza........
> Primero fue la burbuja de los PISOS,luego la del PETROLEO..........y ahora
> toca la del ORO........EN FEBRERO 09*




:8::8::8::8::8::8: VOTIN_OWNED :8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Dic 2010)

Bufff....No sabes que vara nos dio Votin en el otoño del 2008, anunciándonos el desplome del oro para después de Navidad. 

Recuerdo incluso que aludía a un "estudio estadístico" que había hecho :XX:

Creo que Votín se creió que por haber estudiado econometría nos iba a "epatar"...¡Juas!


----------



## Ulisses (20 Dic 2010)

Yo me he hecho unas muestras de las diferentes monedas para cuando
venga la *adevacle *del oro poder comprar 20 o 40 de golpe..............
esperare que baje a 400 o 300 la onza........
Primero fue la burbuja de los PISOS,luego la del PETROLEO..........y ahora 
toca la del ORO........EN FEBRERO 09
*





¡¡¡¡¡Jesús Bendito¡¡¡¡¡*


----------

